
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? - rayalez
I have recently got into the world of podcasting, it turns out to be really cool. Can you recommend me some interesting stuff to listen to?<p>I love tech, writing and comedy, but I&#x27;m looking for anything awesome, intelligent, and interesting.
======
echolima
I do a podcast with two friends on tech, writing...and the comedy is just our
ability to find new procrastination techniques, instead of writing:
www.typehammer.com or on the iTunes TypeHammer

Other pods on writing and tech I like are: 3 Guys with Beards and Dead Robot
Society

and on the old school tech of writing: pedaddict

------
Pyrodogg
Here's some of my 'must listen' list.

Daily Tech News Show with Tom Merritt; I'm a Co Executive Producer (Patreon)
Security Now with Steve Gibson Freakonomics Radio

